# are these the same?



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Elphie has gotten to the point where she runs in FEAR if I even walk in the direction of the nail clippers...so I'm gonna bite the bullet and buy a dremel

I found one on Petedge that I was going to order when my dad was like...those are on sale at Lowes...
so I was wondering if they're the same thing/interchangeable between grinding things vs. grinding nails?

Pet Edge set

Lowes set

our Lowes has them on sale for $25


----------



## DeannaK (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, they are the same. It will probably come with multiple little tools that you can use, You just need the darker brown, sandpaper gritty bit... they will probably only have two in the kit <one larger than the other>... they should last you some time, then you can purchase additional ones. Good luck!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL!! I stole my dads dremal from the garage Years ago!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keith...I bought a brand name, rechargable dremel and find it loses power REALLY quick. We have a chain of stores here called Canadian Tire and I bought one of their electric dremelling tools, in a kit, with a plastic box to keep everything, with all the sand paper discs and attachments for $10 on sale. I would keep an eye out for deal like this. I hate my Dremel and will likely throw it out and it was $50. The electric one goes from a speed of 1 to a speed of 10. I use it at 3 and it works like a charm! Make sure you keep her ears back and out of the way. They can be dangerous! And you do not go for broke with them because they get VERY hot. I tap, tap. tap the nil with it so it does not heat up.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I am a nail tech and used to use a regular dremel instead of the $400.00 nail drill. It works the same. The nail drill is better for work because it is a pen attached to a box that is the motor, on a coiled cord. Lightweight. A dremel would be fine for doing your dog's nails. However, I would get one with a cord.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com
its easy!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

BPP I'd steal my dads but his are grimey looking XDD

Thanks Skye and Cherie! I hadn't even thought of them dying on me, so I'll have to buy the cord set!! 

thanks for that link Ms Stella!!
I'll have to sit down and read that prior to using the dremel XD


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Walmart has them even cheaper


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

My mom has a craftsman (Sears) cordless dremel that she uses on her greys and I used all summer on my dogs. The battery runs out after about 30 minutes, but is quick to recharge, and I know the dogs enjoy a bit of a break, so the short battery life doesn't bother me. I prefer the cordless over the corded version... it is really easy to maneuver and not have to worry about knicking the cord or getting tangled up.

Sadly, I don't have a real dremel of my own so I have been using the Petipaw. Which. BLOWS. (It was free though... meh.)

I would buy a dremel at a hardware store over a pet supply place... they work the same! And my logic is... it is probably easier to replace the sandpapery heads as they're everywhere!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I love my cordless dremel too. I use it on both of mine and neither one mind it nearly as much as the clippers. . . and we haven't had any blood spattering crime scenes since we started using it!


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

I read How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com it is everything you need to know and more.
Then I purchased this:
Amazon.com: Oster Pet Nail Grinder: Kitchen & Dining
Now I have two happy spoos with nice nails.


----------



## poodleschnoo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd love to start using a dremel-like tool on nails but wanted to know if it is recommended to start using it from the beginning on a puppy (16 weeks) or wait until they are a bit older. Thanks in advance for recommendations.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm on my second cordless rechargeable Dremel. The first one's battery wouldn't hold a charge any longer. The instructions tell you not to leave the battery in the charger for too long, and that may have contributed to the early demise of the first battery. 

A friend has a really nifty Dremel Stylus that is variable speed. But Dexter is only happy with the lower speeds, anyway, so we do it his way.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I just bought the corded dremel this morning, it was cheaper than I was expecting 
so tomorrow I'll give Elphie a go and see how she is with it, I'm pretty sure the groomer we've been using uses a dremel...but I'm not entirely sure how she'll do with me being the one holding it o.o


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> ...but I'm not entirely sure how she'll do with me being the one holding it o.o


AAAAHHHHHH!!!!! :ahhhhh::afraid::scared:

LOL!!! Here's my 2 cents... I know you'll do fine... remain very calm and matter-of-fact - try not to get frustrated even if she doesn't seem cooperative at first... Also, in my experience, some animals do MUCH better with less restraint rather then more... If an animal is struggling, sometimes we think we need to hold tighter, when backing off a little will have better results... 

When I shave feet or clip nails, if the dog (or cat) tries to pull away, instead of trying to keep their feet perfectly still, I'll keep hold of it, but allow them to move it around a little until they stop - then I can continue on with my task. Usually, this lets the dog feel that they're not "trapped" and they stay much calmer and easier to handle...

Good luck, Keith!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> I'm pretty sure the groomer we've been using uses a dremel...but I'm not entirely sure how she'll do with me being the one holding it o.o


Things I find helpful:

--put the dog on the grooming table. It sets the tone. 

--I do a nail, praise, treat. Do the next nail, praise, treat. I let Dexter raise his paw for me, and remind him to give me the right paw. I do little bits of grinding and go back to a nail if I need to rather than grinding for too long on one nail. 

--I think the key tone to set is gentle but inevitable. Drama won't stop the train.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> AAAAHHHHHH!!!!! :ahhhhh::afraid::scared:


Thats what Elphaba is thinking too!!! shes like get this big ole weirdo away from mehhhh >.<

haha thank you guys for your advice!
so make it an easy semi enjoyable thing, I read that on that Dobe Dawn link that was posted. She also suggested that I treat the dogs everytime I dremel them, or attempt to dremel them trying to reinforce that the dremel is a good thing, so I'll try that too...hopefully I don't botch this XDD


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I have no idea why I didn't do this earlier!!!! She was a complete gem!!! Layed completely still for me to do both the front and back paws

I want her nails a lot shorter than they are right now, and according to that doe dawn article do get the results I want I should dermel the nails every four days to shrink the quick back, has anyone had any experience/success with this method?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i've heard that too (about the quick)
since i spend 40 a month on nail trimming, i'm going to get somethign and try.

what about this?
Master Grooming Tools Pet Nail Grinder Kit | PetEdge.com

it's corded and only $22.00 and my sister just placed an order so i can tack this on to it


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> i've heard that too (about the quick)
> since i spend 40 a month on nail trimming, i'm going to get somethign and try.
> 
> what about this?
> ...


I have not used this brand, but being corded is the big thing. And the price is great. Good luck!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I have no idea why I didn't do this earlier!!!! She was a complete gem!!! Layed completely still for me to do both the front and back paws
> 
> I want her nails a lot shorter than they are right now, and according to that doe dawn article do get the results I want I should dermel the nails every four days to shrink the quick back, has anyone had any experience/success with this method?


YAY KEITH!!!! Good for you! Good girl Elphie!

Holly screams before I even get a nail clipper around her toenail so we have given that up and she will tolerate the dremelling.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'll order today.

omg, cherie i used to have a 130 pound dog who would start screaming if we picked up the clippers. it was so funny.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> i'll order today.
> 
> omg, cherie i used to have a 130 pound dog who would start screaming if we picked up the clippers. it was so funny.


When Holly was a puppy, I would TRY to do her nails out on the deck, and Mom next door ( in the country, so not close!) would phone and ask what happened to the dog, because she could hear her over at her house. All that commotion, and I had yet to clip one nail! Doofus!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, I've let nails get too long and in about a month you can have them show length if you dremmel about every 4-5 days. Good luck and make it fun. My Doberman use to fet all excited when I'd get the dremmel out. He would spin incircles the same way he did when I took out his leash! I always had a special treat for pedicure time .


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE my dremel - I used to have a corded one (gave it to my folks to use on their IGs) and now I have a Dremel cordless and I love it. It holds a charge really well. I have been dremmeling for years (none of my current dogs have ever had their nails "trimmed".

I started Vinnie out with Brian holding him while standing so Vinnie's feet were just hanging there. I would do a nail and treat and repeat. I usually stick cheese in my mouth and just slipped a piece to him while doing a nail so I was not constantly letting go of the foot and restarting. Then I progressed to just having Vinnie stand on a table and treating for each foot. I still treat a lot for nails. I do Vinnie's nails every four days (or sooner if I can hear them on my wood floors). I have done this with all my dogs and they are great for nails.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Ms Stella said:


> Yep, I've let nails get too long and in about a month you can have them show length if you dremmel about every 4-5 days. Good luck and make it fun. My Doberman use to fet all excited when I'd get the dremmel out. He would spin incircles the same way he did when I took out his leash! I always had a special treat for pedicure time .


LOL - one of my old IGs, Tessie, would "get in line" to have her nails done. She thought it was a pretty good deal to get held and get food just for having her nails done. I miss that dog!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

How long does it take on average to do nails this way on a spoo? Just got my dremel thing.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I use a dremmel brand cordless on almost every dog, 5-10dogs day(depending on how many drop in nails) and 6 daysweek. i do clip length off first, so i am mostly getting a little closer and smoothing. i only use on low, i like the 1/4" tip and the fine grit paper. i bought from petedge
Dremel Multi Pro 2-Speed Cordless Nail Grinder | PetEdge.com
this is the one i have, so if you look at what the lowest setting is 10,000 rpm, then you dont really need any higher than that. I let mine completely die before i charge, shy dogs like it when its low. it lasts me at least a week, and i 've had it for at least three years on the same battery and same busy schedule. maybe some others have been charging the battery too soon or too long?


----------

